# Lake Zwerner fishing?



## Chris at Tech (Oct 15, 2010)

I'll be attending a wedding in N GA next weekend and I see Lake Zwerner is close to the wedding site.  

Anyone have any tips or recent reports for this place?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 15, 2010)

most of us still call that Yahoola... there are some grown fish in that lake. 

My most productive lures there are 7.5" Yum worms in junebug, jigs, senkos and crankbaits.

I haven't been up there in a while, and that is one lake that can humble you pretty quick. It is tough sometimes, and what makes it even worse is the size because it's small.

When you come off the ramp, go back to the left (opposite of the dam) and go to the far back left corner. It's pretty shallow, but stay in front of that and crank with shallow cranks and rattletraps. When you get past that cove, just start fan casting - there is a ditch that runs probably 50 yards off the back bank, and all of that area is lined with small trees. When you get to the other end, there is a creek that goes into the corner. I have caught the most fish in this area. I don't go into the creek, but the channel is pretty defined on the graph.

When you turn to go back up the bank going towards the dam, there is another channel. It is lined with full sized trees. That is where I would be spending the majority of my time. I can usually keep myself in that creek by staying 2 cast lengths off the bank. Cranks, big worms and senkos are really all I throw in that area. When you get to the end of that bank, and the bank turns to the right, you should see a little clearing on that bank. Stop the boat and start fan casting 360* around the boat with a crankbait. Might not pick up anything, but that is where I caught a 7lb and 3.5lb during a tourney last year.


----------



## Chris at Tech (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, thanks!

I should probably have mentioned in my original post that I'm likely to be bank fishing.  Not sure how the wife would feel about me towing my boat to a wedding, but hey, it's worth asking 

Is bank access fairly easy to come by up there?


----------

